
Show HN: Janeway – A more mouse-driven, curses-based Node.js console - skerit
https://github.com/skerit/janeway
======
dexwiz
Can I run mocha tests with it? I find I often want to debug mocha but don't
want to deal with node inspector.

~~~
kolodny
That would be awesome considering you need to run _mocha with --debug-brk and
it never really works that well

------
unixhero
Does it successfully terminate a Borg cluster?

/offtopic

